# Bike with Pike - A Southern Colorado Century Ride - Sept 4th 2010



## Grizzattack (Jul 31, 2006)

The 2nd annual Bike with Pike Century is capped at 300 riders! Come spend this Labor Day Weekend in the Wet Mountain Valley for one of the best bike rides in the State of Colorado! 


Inspired by the mountains and valleys famous explorer Zebulon Pike admired and explored, Bike with Pike Westcliffe Adventure is a series of annual recreational events for the whole family. Our premier event, The Bike with Pike Century, is a fall charity bicycle ride that offers several routes include a 100-mile fully supported century ride that travels from the gorgeous Wet Mountain Valley in Westcliffe through the rugged Wet Mountains to Colorado City and back. Other rides offered include a metric century (69 miles) and 24 mile out-and-back rides that follow along the same route as the Century and a fun filled guided family ride that will encircles the old mining district north of the towns of Westcliffe and Silver Cliff and includes stops for lemonade and mining interpretation. Funds raised from this event support the Frontier Pathways Scenic & Historic Byway and All Aboard Westcliffe, local non-profit organizations that support our regions scenic and historic character.


----------

